# [selling printing services] Drummin' up Business - try out this tip



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

With the nice Spring weather rounding the corner, it's time to start hittin' the streets and talkin' to peeps about the great services you can offer as a garment decorator. 

One of our first candidates is a local auto dealership. Spring is also when people want to buy cars, so we worked up a t-shirt giveaway as a gift for the owner. We included a letter introducing our company and detailing our services (in case we had to leave the gift), as well as business cards and stickers.

We're firm believers in this philosophy: "If They See It, They'll Buy It."
How many sales calls have you gotten asking you to purchase some intangible thing? People like to touch and see what they're paying for. T-shirts sales are no different.

Instead of putting all your marketing $$$s into Yellow Pages or silly internet search engine ranking companies, put it into keeping a small inventory of various colored t-shirts, as well as funds for artists (if you don't employ one) to create "wow, I'm sold" designs for your potential customers. 

Give it a shot...we'd LOVE to hear your stories of success using this method!

What do you think? Who's up for the challenge?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Drummin' up Business*

My customer base is a little different as I only sell direct to retail customers, in multiple niche markets, which I sell all over the world. I do agree however, that there are better ways to promote your products, rather than through yellow pages or ineffective search engine promotions.

As an offshoot of my existing businesses, I now also sell to some exclusive corporate clients which happened purely by accident when someone asked me to do a birthday gift for her husband, as a favour. That led to multiple contracts.


----------



## eternalcraves (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Drummin' up Business*



CoopersDesignCo said:


> With the nice Spring weather rounding the corner, it's time to start hittin' the streets and talkin' to peeps about the great services you can offer as a garment decorator.
> 
> One of our first candidates is a local auto dealership. Spring is also when people want to buy cars, so we worked up a t-shirt giveaway as a gift for the owner. We included a letter introducing our company and detailing our services (in case we had to leave the gift), as well as business cards and stickers.
> 
> ...


Good Luck with your new venue !!! Got to try everything at least once !!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Ann, thanks for sharing your marketing tip!



> Spring is also when people want to buy cars, so we worked up a t-shirt giveaway as a gift for the owner. We included a letter introducing our company and detailing our services (in case we had to leave the gift), as well as business cards and stickers.


Do you have a letter intended for the car buyer, or for the manager of the car sales lot explaining your pitch along with the printed t-shirt?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Great idea and great shirt.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Hey Ann, thanks for sharing your marketing tip!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a letter intended for the car buyer, or for the manager of the car sales lot explaining your pitch along with the printed t-shirt?


Hi Rodney,

The letter was intended for the lot owner to introduce our company, but I wanted to speak personally with the owner about ideas I had that he could initiate to promote car sales that involved t-shirt giveaways for test drives, etc.

Is that what you meant?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> Hi Rodney,
> 
> The letter was intended for the lot owner to introduce our company, but I wanted to speak personally with the owner about ideas I had that he could initiate to promote car sales that involved t-shirt giveaways for test drives, etc.
> 
> Is that what you meant?


Yep, thanks for the clarification. I wasn't sure who the letter was for initially, but that makes total sense now.


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

Ann,

You must be in Layton? K'RUZ AUTO is just a few blocks from my store.
I am on Gentile just East of Main.

Brian


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Brian-R said:


> Ann,
> 
> You must be in Layton? K'RUZ AUTO is just a few blocks from my store.
> I am on Gentile just East of Main.
> ...


Wow! No kiddin' Brian?!? Cool, you now rank as the CLOSEST forum member to me next to Joeshaul (Wendover, UT), and Gunslinger (Elko, NV),

Yes, I AM in Layton, nice to meet ya neighbor!


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

Drop in sometime, I'll give you the grand tour. I usually run errands in the morning but I'm usually there in the afternoons.

J & J Engraving
55 E. Gentile

Brian


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

By the way, CooperDesign I lived in Layton for 13 years! Got to love it!


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

OMG! This is crazy! Layton is awesome...i odn't ever want to move away...well not yet. When I buy my Montana property and build my new log dream home, then I'll move...


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Now we just need to get Rodney to come out here, instead of Roy to eat at Burger Stop!


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

In person sales always are more effective than online. I wouldn't discredit google and SEO so much. I don't feel like SEO is something that takes that long to do and you reap the rewards for a long time if done correctly.

If you can target your market better online this is where you need to be. I sell a Shark Week shirt and it's a little hard to find that niche market in person. I have done very well this week being on the second page of google for the term shark week.


----------

